# amateur multi day stage races



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

I mainly mountain bike, but use the road bike to train, do century rides, that sort of thing. Usually do all my riding solo except in MTB races. Only road races i have done are time trials. I am interested in trying some road races and i have noticed most are just a one day affair (more like a couple hours). I would be racing cat 5. Are there any multi day stage races. I have noticed several that have a crit, road race and a TT, each one being a "stage". But i am looking for some with a few days worth of road racing rather than just one. Anyone have any ideas on races like this that take place in the southeast.


----------

